# Good friends



## Xutos (May 25, 2018)

When we have good friends gardeners

Quando temos bons amigos jardineiros

Freixo (Fraxinus excelsior) = common ash (Fraxinus excelsior)

Marmeleiro (Cydonia oblonga) = quince (Cydonia oblonga)

Ameixeira (prunus) = plum tree (prunus)

Oliveira (Olea europaea) = olive tree (Olea europaea)


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Nice haul!

I see a couple interesting natural handles in that bunch.


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

Some very nice blanks, there, Xutos. The one with the T shaped head should be particularly interesting when finished.


----------

